# What modifier for 35371 and 35302



## hmanning (Oct 12, 2011)

CCI edits bundles these two codes unless a modifier is used. Was thinking a "59" but the diagnosis code is the same for both CPT codes. Help!


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 14, 2011)

*Don't need different diagnosis codes*

You do* not* need different diagnosis codes to use the -59 modifier.

For example if you have two benign lesions - one on the left arm, and one on the right arm, they would be coded 
11400,  Dx 216.6
11400-59,  Dx 216.6

Expect a denial and to have to supply documentation that shows two distinct procedures were performed on two separate surgical sites. 

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

